# Can Whiting get to 4 pounds?



## hugehail (May 25, 2013)

I collected all of Colin Johnson's fishing reports from the newspaper from 1978 to 1993. This guy was truly a fishing god. His fishing reports were 2nd to none in detail and he related fishing to water clarity and wind conditions. I learned a lot about Florida fishing just from looking at his 1000 fishing reports during this period and I actually don't have them all yet. His fishing report from January 29, 1980 talks about the sizes of Whiting up to 4 pds. I have seen numerous reports of his referring to 2 to 3.5 pd Whiting in the Flagler/Ormond area, but never 4 pds until I saw this report. I am attaching the report for Jan 29, 1980 here as a web link. I've noticed that sometimes the biggest whiting actually are caught in fairly cold water, as cold as 53-57F. This is not always the case but I have found such instances.

So, does anyone believe this report that was given by Kathy Quinn of the old Ormond pier? Was she a wise fishing lady, knowing her species? In other words, is there any chance these were reds? 

http://bangladeshtornadoes.org/OuterBanks/fishing/012980.png


----------



## repair5343 (Jul 8, 2001)

World record fish can be caught at any time any species can grow big


----------



## hugehail (May 25, 2013)

Most folks dont bother to weight record fish, especially those who dont even know how big a species runs. Those kids probably didnt know they had a record fish.


----------



## flattiefisher (Dec 13, 2011)

Very doubtful but anything's possible! The largest of the three species of whiting in Florida ever recorded was 2# 13 oz. There used to be a publication that collected non-gamefish records that had this records listed. I've fished Volusia County beaches for 55 years and never have caught nor have seen a whiting over 2#. I was a friend of Colin Johnson.


----------



## 757drummin (Oct 8, 2012)

I believe that whiting (we call em roundhead) can get that big and my uncle is the world record holder at 2lbs 13oz. And I believe there has been bigger caught with people not even thinking that they have a record simply because they don't know what it is


----------

